# Tyre Safe pressure chart help please



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
I can't seem to get the Tyre Safe pressure chart form the link provided on MHF or other sites ie http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome leaflet.pdf

I get the Tyre safe web site but with "error 404" and exploring the site I can not find the tyre/tyre pressure database

Is it me/my computer? if so help please or if the info has been removed from site has any body saved a copy of the database

Regards Ray


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ray! I've just tried the link I saved a few years ago... no good... error 404!! :roll:

I then went straight into www.tyresafe.org and worked from there. There's a page... http://www.tyresafe.org/tyre-safety/tyre-pressure-check but when I put in my registration, and that of AuntieSandra, and daughter cousinkatie, they all came up saying that our numbers weren't on their database!! Bah... :evil:

Back to you... :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ray,

I've got the brochure as a hard copy but unfortunately no pdf.

If no one can email you a copy I could relay the info you need on here if req'd.

Pete


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the brochure, but unable to attach on here as it is 2.6 meg

if you want to pm me with your email addy I will send to you


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Is this of any use to you?

http://www.tyresafe.org/images/tyre-safety-guide/motorhome-leaflet.pdf


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Out of date link I believe.

Motorhome chart is the second item down on this page.
http://www.tyresafe.org/tyre-safety/tyre-safety-information


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Leads to the same link :wink:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got it on this link (same one as mentioned a few posts back - worked for me)

http://www.tyresafe.org/images/tyre-safety-guide/motorhome-leaflet.pdf


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thanks to All*

Many Thanks for all the help
Job done and sorted
Regards Ray


----------

